# 'Cannabis social club' to open in Northern Quarter



## susie12 (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...versial-drugs-campaigner-colin-davies-6400440


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2013)

Great intro:



> Colin Davies - once jailed for drug trafficking and famous for handing over a bouquet of flowers containing cannabis to the Queen


----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2013)

great picture






This has been tried before (in Newcastle? somewhere up north) - and the place got shot shut down IIRC


----------



## souljacker (Dec 13, 2013)

ska invita said:


> This has been tried before (in Newcastle? somewhere up north) - and the place got shot shut down IIRC



Glasgow, I think.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 13, 2013)

Those leaves in the bouquet being handed to the Queen don't look at all like cannabis. However the beautific smile on her face might be because she has taken in a lungful of the smell.


----------



## veracity (Dec 13, 2013)

New Way cafe has announced on Facebook that the membership fee going to be £10, and not £35 as reported in the MEN.

Personally I wish Colin luck with his new venture, as his campaigning has been tireless. However I suspect GMP   won't put up with this cafe for long. It doesn't help that a lot of people are commenting on New Way Cafe's FB pages that they can't wait to visit and score some weed!


----------



## pogofish (Dec 13, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Glasgow, I think.



Leith actually.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd guess there might be complaints from the residents in the area - but I doubt it will last long anyway.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 15, 2013)

Fair play to him. 

This bit of the article made me laugh...



> He had opened Dutch Experience in Stockport, the UK's first ever cannabis cafe, amid a blaze of publicity in September, 2001. Police raided it within ten minutes of its launch.
> 
> In court prosecutors said the cafe was in fact an elaborate smokescreen for the trafficking of drugs from Holland.



If you're a drug trafficker, like you're going to draw (see what I did there, eh? eh?) attention to yourself by opening a cannabis cafe.

Nothing to do with the OP but I remember fairly recently some article in the evening news in which some squeakoid of a hipster twat NQ shopkeeper bleating about smackheads in the area (of which there aren't really that many) complaining the NQ was like the Bronx in the 80's. I wish.


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 15, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Fair play to him.
> 
> This bit of the article made me laugh...
> 
> ...


Ludicrous. Back in the days when Oldham Street was known as 'the caring mile' because of the amount of services for addicts and mentally struggling, things were an awful lot livelier. And the previous generation of cool shopkeepers seemed to cope fine. What is it about these hipsters, they're so fucking namby pamby. I think they're the first generation that didn't get to go out and play on bits of wasteland and do dangerous stuff, so they want everything clean and tidy like an adult Wacky Warehouse.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd guess there might be complaints from the residents in the area - but I doubt it will last long anyway.



IIRC his origanal cafe in stockport was open for months (even after it was first raided) before they finally closed it for good. I went there myself a couple of times. 
Mind you that was before the smoking ban and i think it was during the brief period when it was class C. 
I doubt the current goverment will allow it to last that long.


----------



## IC3D (Dec 20, 2013)

God that takes me back, I meant to go to the Stockport one. I take it Oldham Street is a bit more gentrified now. Is the hydro shop still there? OB won't have it 'd thought. It worked before presumably because they thought no one in their right mind would go to Stockport.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2013)

IC3D said:


> It worked before presumably because they thought no one in their right mind would go to Stockport.


I travalled all the way from coventry   I don't smoke that much now anyway, so doubt i'll go to the new one.

Article about it here..

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2001/nov/11/drugsandalcohol.anthonybrowne

bloody hell was that really 11 years ago?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2013)

moochedit said:


> I travalled all the way from coventry



Grab a ticket to Washington State. 300 pot stores are about to open there. It's going to destroy pot tourism here in BC. 





"Jodie Emery at the Cannabis Culture HQ in Vancouver, BC Wednesday, October 16, 2013. Recent changes in laws in Washington state may affect the business of weed here in BC as fewer Americans travel north of the border to take part in the cannabis culture."

Her counterpart in Washington is pretty stoked about it all:





"Mike Momany, founder of the Washington State Cannabis Tourism Association, has big plans to attract B.C. residents to events centred around marijuana." 

http://www.theprovince.com/travel/Will Washington state tourism destination/9044913/story.html
http://www.theprovince.com/news/Washington State businesses hold their breath deadline nears sales/9298345/story.html


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2013)

If that bar is the one I think it is, it's a great little location in Manchester for a sunny day. Absolutely perfect for a cannabis cafe. There's a big patch of grass outside for sitting in the sun, or maybe two patches, on a hill and it's quite cut off from traffic and doesn't get anyone passing on foot - probably why the last pub shut down tbf. Although I think I remember something weird like it was a gay pub that tolerated homophobic abuse or something. I might have got that last bit wrong, but it was something along those lines.

Anyway, good luck to him but he has absolutely no chance.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting way of testing the degree to which increased tolerance in other parts of the Prohibition Planet has made it to the UK.

I think we know the answer already, sadly, but maybe it will 'start a debate / dialogue'


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Grab a ticket to Washington State.



Amsterdam is nearer to me but thanks anyway


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2013)

moochedit said:


> Amsterdam is nearer to me but thanks anyway



Thought you might like to try someplace new - the Washington scenery is quite a bit different from the Netherlands.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd love to go to either Washington or BC.... might go when the World Cup's on in Brazil (so long as they've got soccerball on the telly). Is it possible to stay relatively cheaply for 3-4 weeks or so?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 20, 2013)

It would of course cost something; but as with most places, there is a range of accommodation, food etc available. It all depends on one's requirements and expectations.  There are students and backpackers staying at inexpensive hostels; and everything up from there.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2013)

moochedit said:


> I travalled all the way from coventry   I don't smoke that much now anyway, so doubt i'll go to the new one.
> 
> Article about it here..
> 
> ...


this is hte one i was thinking of i think...i remember it lasting a fair amount of time too

What was the story with the Lieth case?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Anyway, good luck to him but he has absolutely no chance.


There has been a cannabis dispensary run in a quasi legal way in London for over a decade, and it seems to have finally stopped this year - i wont say where as the secret of its success was the behind closed doors/medical dispensary way it went about its business. a cafe with newspaper headlines is not yet the way to go in the UK <but I get the feeling this is a campaigning stunt as much as anything


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> If that bar is the one I think it is, it's a great little location in Manchester for a sunny day. Absolutely perfect for a cannabis cafe. There's a big patch of grass outside for sitting in the sun, or maybe two patches, on a hill and it's quite cut off from traffic and doesn't get anyone passing on foot - probably why the last pub shut down tbf. Although I think I remember something weird like it was a gay pub that tolerated homophobic abuse or something. I might have got that last bit wrong, but it was something along those lines.
> 
> Anyway, good luck to him but he has absolutely no chance.



I think you are thinking of the right place - it is on the ground floor of a converted mill with two large arched windows facing the canal inlet, and plenty of open grass around.  This area is surrounded by a brick wall from the street which passes by, and that street is a pretty quiet back street anyway.  A good location for any bar, especially in summer - I never got round to going to it while the last one was open despite it being pretty close to home.  Never heard that it was a gay pub - there is a gay bar nearby though, so that might be the one you're thinking of?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think you are thinking of the right place - it is on the ground floor of a converted mill with two large arched windows facing the canal inlet, and plenty of open grass around.  This area is surrounded by a brick wall from the street which passes by, and that street is a pretty quiet back street anyway.  A good location for any bar, especially in summer - I never got round to going to it while the last one was open despite it being pretty close to home.  Never heard that it was a gay pub - there is a gay bar nearby though, so that might be the one you're thinking of?


No, I think we're talking about the same place. I remember the canal inlet as well.

Just can't remember the name!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> No, I think we're talking about the same place. I remember the canal inlet as well.
> 
> Just can't remember the name!



I think its called Jackson's Wharf.

Edit - it was called Jackson's Retro Bar.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

There was briefly one in Brighton too, wasnt there?  Opened, deliciously, by a woman who used to be on Top Gear.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> There was briefly one in Brighton too, wasnt there?  Opened, deliciously, by a woman who used to be on Top Gear.



A woman on Top Gear?  I thought that was just a group of sad middle aged men wanking over cars.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A woman on Top Gear?  I thought that was just a group of sad middle aged men wanking over cars.


Beki Adam, apparently. It stayed open for an hour - http://www.independent.co.uk/news/police-snuff-out-first-cannabis-joint-1508187.html


----------



## lazythursday (Dec 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think its called Jackson's Wharf.
> 
> Edit - it was called Jackson's Retro Bar.


I used to drink in it quite a lot way back when it was called Moon. It's a lovely location, but too hidden away with no passing trade - it has never done well in any incarnation. And the residents of the neighbouring flats constantly complain, causing the council to ban drinking on the nice grassy knoll etc. I suspect the moaners will be even less happy at a cannabis cafe than a half empty bar that only has any trade on sunny Friday afternoons.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

It is a shame as that could be a great pub for relaxed drinking in summer - with the added bonus you could feed the geese that loiter in the area.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 20, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Thought you might like to try someplace new - the Washington scenery is quite a bit different from the Netherlands.



fair enough. If i have enough spare cash for the air fare, i'll consider it!


----------



## salem (Dec 20, 2013)

purves grundy said:


> Interesting way of testing the degree to which increased tolerance in other parts of the Prohibition Planet has made it to the UK.
> I think this is part of it.
> I think we know the answer already, sadly, but maybe it will 'start a debate / dialogue'





ska invita said:


> There has been a cannabis dispensary run in a quasi legal way in London for over a decade, and it seems to have finally stopped this year - i wont say where as the secret of its success was the behind closed doors/medical dispensary way it went about its business. a cafe with newspaper headlines is not yet the way to go in the UK <but I get the feeling this is a campaigning stunt as much as anything



I think judging by this blokes past you're both right in that it's a stunt, expected to be shut down and hopefully it'll get a discussion started. It's amazing to see that there is traction growing worldwide on getting rid of prohibition and I think we're reaching a tipping point where the uk will get on board soon if there isn't some kind of backlash.

I've known of a few places to buy weed over the years including a fantastic place that ran for years (and I don't think it's the same place ska was talking about either) so they are out there but obviously disrete if run for any reason but political ones.


----------

